# Hospital Codes Audit



## Bellaboo (Aug 8, 2012)

When audting hospital codes- 99231-99232-99233
it states  in history  PF interval,EPF interval,D interval
Questioning what  is ment by "interval"
Any help is appreciated
Thanks!


----------



## LRKoschoreck (Aug 15, 2012)

Interval history means you do not need to document the PFSH. Only the HPI and ROS are required in the history portion. See page 9 of the 1997 Documentation Guidelines.
http://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Education/Medicare-Learning-Network-MLN/MLNEdWebGuide/Downloads/97Docguidelines.pdf


----------



## Bellaboo (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you for clarifying that


----------

